# son eating uncooked pasta?



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

I make eden veggie pasta spirals for my DS to eat a couple of times a week.
One day, he asked for a piece that wasnt cooked, so I gave it to him so he could see for himself. Well, he ate it happily and wanted more. Now he wants to eat uncooked pasta everytime I cook it for him.
Is this in any way dangerous or not good for him?
He does chew it up completely.
I do not plan on adding it as one of his main meals...uncooked pasta!








TIA.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

It's not unhealthy. My only concern would be his gums getting poked by sharp pasta shards, which I've done to myself on uncooked pasta, and it hurts!! That said, I let my kiddos munch on uncooked pasta, I would just make sure a young one like your DS is right by my side.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

My dd is the same way; she is a big fan of "crunchy pasta" and is very upset when I cook it for her. We usually compromise and I end up cooking her pasta just a little bit, so it still has a satisfying crunch but probably won't poke her too much. I also like the crunch of uncooked pasta, so it's not surprising to me that it's appealing to her.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I had a student who was 14 and would bring uncooked pasta to school as a snack! I wouldn't imagine it would harm her though.


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, that is a relief.
Good idea to not cook it as long, I will try that next time!
Glad to know my sweet DS is not an odd ball.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I used to stuff my pockets with uncooked macaroni to crunch on when I went out as a teenager. People thought I was a bit odd, and I got all kinds of dire warnings about how it would swell up in my stomach, but I never had any problems...


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I got all kinds of dire warnings about how it would swell up in my stomach, but I never had any problems...


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

It's fine.

But isn't it weird how little ones can be averse to all kinds of crunchy foods and then just fixate on one? My DD isn't a fan of raw carrots (although she'll eat them pickled) because she says they're too crunchy, but when we go out for dinner she just wants to eat ice the whole time. It's horrifying, the sound it makes in her mouth, but she loves it.







:


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

I have to say I laughed when I saw this post. My DH likes to 'steal' uncooked pasta from the package before pouring it in the pan. He said he always did it as a kid too. I can't imagine it being bad for him or anyone. But I also can't imagine it tasting very good either.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I do this myself, and 'get in trouble' with DH. The crunching drives him batty!!!


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

My brother and I would eat uncooked spagetti dipped in mustard when we were kids.


----------

